#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Cambodia visa on arrival question

## Dillinger

Is there somewhere online I can download the form to fill in to speed up my exit from the airport?

----------


## Happy As Larry

Try this
https://www.evisa.gov.kh/

----------


## Dillinger

Thanks Larry, but I don't have time to wait for the 3 day processing

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

The form is free at airport :-)

----------


## Dillinger

I ta not its 30 usd  :Smile:  I wanted to speed the process up. 

Oh well guess I'll have to fill it in there.

----------


## nevergiveup

Think your SOL, Dill. 

Get involved with a volunteer agency and they'll help get you in faster at the airport.

----------


## grasshopper

at least Air Asia hands out the forms mid flight and its the shorter version, smaller one. Just be careful of the officials lurk of "losing" your photo as you hand it over at counter. Keep a spare in your pocket to produce. Otherwise a "friendly"official will take your passport and for a small sum $20 US and get it done for you, sir. If you are taking a bus back to the border towns, e.g. Koh Kong, to return overland route, watch the scamming pricks who meet you at the bus set down and demand your ticket and your passport. They make a pretense of assisting you at the visa office and demanding a fee. Tell em to f off! I think they could be called a nation of scammers. Spoken by one who has suffered this.

----------


## Dillinger

> Air Asia hands out the forms mid flight


Cool  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## Phuketrichard

no pic; $1-2 MAX at the airport
word of advice , pay 70 baht extra ( if ur flying air asia for a seat closer up front so ur off faster
70% or more will be getting a voa so if ur near the back of the plane....

----------


## mingmong

> at ..... Otherwise a "friendly"official will take your passport and for a small sum $20 US and get it done for you, sir. If you are taking a bus back to the border towns, e.g. Koh Kong, to return overland route, watch the scamming pricks who meet you at the bus set down and demand your ticket and your passport. They make a pretense of assisting you at the visa office and demanding a fee. Tell em to f off! I.........................


  I experienced this rip off at Poipet, after a Train trip from Bangers, 
second time an officer took my Passport at the Checkpoint and tryed it on! Wife took it off Him but!

----------


## Dillinger

> word of advice , pay 70 baht extra ( if ur flying air asia for a seat closer up front so ur off faster 70% or more will be getting a voa so if ur near the back of the plane.


I was in row 22, there's a long strech of runway to walk down, where I overtook most and ended up 4th in the queue.

Up there for thinking, down there for sprinting :Smile:

----------


## Prikkus

I actually got a Cambo visa at the embassy in Bangkok once, cost me 50bucks for 5 minute service

----------


## Exit Strategy

To save couple couple of dollars to avoid often long queues and more, giving your passport away, to someone and hoping to get it back 30-60 minutes later, e-visa is the option to go, unless you need business visa.

https://www.evisa.gov.kh/

All legit. used so many times, USD30 + USD7 (processing charge) + USD2 credit card charge.

----------


## Dapper

Cambodia's a joke.
50p or a shoulder barge should do  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Up there for thinking, down there for sprinting


Someone once said that when you get off the plane everyone else is "the enemy"...

----------


## Exit Strategy

> I actually got a Cambo visa at the embassy in Bangkok once, cost me 50bucks for 5 minute service


Feel free if you have time to spend to travel and want to overpay, I'd still get evisa, 3 days max, usually less. From your home or office. Last time it was emailed next day.

----------


## Prikkus

> Cambodia's a joke.
> 50p or a shoulder barge should do


joke? that's not a very nice thing to say now, is it

----------


## Prikkus

> Originally Posted by Prikkus
> 
> 
> I actually got a Cambo visa at the embassy in Bangkok once, cost me 50bucks for 5 minute service
> 
> 
> Feel free if you have time to spend to travel and want to overpay, I'd still get evisa, 3 days max, usually less. From your home or office. Last time it was emailed next day.



this was 10 yrs ago, way before the e-visas came out, had to do it this way for my own reasons

----------


## Exit Strategy

Ok accept that as a valid answer

----------


## Phuketrichard

> I actually got a Cambo visa at the embassy in Bangkok once, cost me 50bucks for 5 minute service


10 years ago?? why post it now

Even back than why would anyone pay $50 for a $25 visa and so simple for voa

All legit. used so many times, USD30 + USD7 (processing charge) + USD2 credit card charge.

$3 cc charge total  $40

----------


## 9999

I forgot to apply for E-visa until last night, going tomorrow, so rolled the dice they will process it in one day. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Prikkus

> 10 years ago?? why post it now
> 
> Even back than why would anyone pay $50 for a $25 visa and so simple for voa
> 
> All legit. used so many times, USD30 + USD7 (processing charge) + USD2 credit card charge.
> 
> $3 cc charge total  $40


I had a prob with lack of clean pages in passport

easy enough to just turn up at the airport, screw messing around online for this shite

----------


## 9999

I applied for E-visa 10 pm last night, leaving tomorrow, got it at 10.30 this AM. Nice!

----------


## importford

but I was told that an e-visa (electronic)can not be extended into a "regular E-visa" (also called business visa).

----------


## Prikkus

good point, not sure about that

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years ago?? why post it now
> 
> Even back than why would anyone pay $50 for a $25 visa and so simple for voa
> 
> All legit. used so many times, USD30 + USD7 (processing charge) + USD2 credit card charge.
> ...


Takes five minutes, but it's probably too complicated for you.

----------


## Prikkus

someone mentioned that the e-visa is NOT extendable, and that would be no good for me

* Tourist Visa*  *Entry Type* Single entry only   *Fees* USD30 + USD7 (processing charge)   *Validity* 3 months (starting from the date of issue)you see, that's no good - as I basically live in Cambo

----------


## Exit Strategy

> someone mentioned that the e-visa is NOT extendable, and that would be no good for me


That would be me? Sorry




> * Tourist Visa*  *Entry Type* Single entry only   *Fees* USD30 + USD7 (processing charge)   *Validity* 3 months (starting from the date of issue)you see, that's no good - as I basically live in Cambo


You need a business visa, can extend as much as you like, easier to use agent than go imm near PP airport.

Happy owner of Cambodia business visa forever and free world (relatively speaking) :Smile:

----------


## Prikkus

except I was crossing land border at Poipet,hence the extra 4dollar charge that send you into a tailspin.....get it??

----------


## Exit Strategy

> except I was crossing land border at Poipet,hence the extra 4dollar charge that send you into a tailspin.....get it??


Eh... I don't know how to say this really in any pleasant way, but extra 4 dollars ruining your world... no I don't get it. Big money for mutant zombie euroshite backpacker sure but aren't they shot in the head on arrival anyway?

----------


## Orbit

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> Up there for thinking, down there for sprinting
> 
> 
> Someone once said that when you get off the plane everyone else is "the enemy"...


More like silent observers.
Until landing at Seim Reap I had never witnessed a row of Airport workers sitting behind a counter that appeared way too high for them, while they just took their time consuming some drink in a bag sipping a straw and munching on food.  It took professionalism to a whole new level.   At that point I realized the process was going to be very slow and accompanied with mainly non verbal communication.  

In the end I was glad to hand over a few Dollars to someone who insisted on flagging down a tuk tuk that was already just waiting in line.    And so the tipping began..

----------

